# Going from Compact to 53/39, Rival or Red?



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

I've been wanting to get my big boy gears for a while now. Whats the strongest/stiffest Rival or Red? Force?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

that would be Red. i assume you're talking about chainrings...


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

I am asking about the cranks. 
I don't think there are Rival-Red series SRAM chainrings to go up to the 53/39 on the compact arms anyway.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i know the rings aren't available in 110...
the Red crank arms should be a bit stiffer, they're carbon-wrapped aluminum. the Red chainrings are also much stiffer, and that will be what you'd notice more then the stiffness of the crank arms. the stiffer rings will shift better.


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

FWIW, I have have run both Rival and Red, and to be honest couldn't notice any difference.... You save a few grams with Red...


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

NEO Dan said:


> I am asking about the cranks.
> I don't think there are Rival-Red series SRAM chainrings to go up to the 53/39 on the compact arms anyway.


There are SRAM 52/38 chainrings for 110BCD cranks though.

Asad


----------

